
Don't Be a Junior Developer: The Roadmap - evantai
https://medium.com/@andreineagoie/dont-be-a-junior-developer-the-roadmap-9fde5cf384bb
======
Anita_kiss
I find this roadmap a bit too focused on web development.

Also I think the biggest problem with many developers today is that they lack
proper training and they are self taught.

A senior developer can apply the complete development lifecycle by himself.

I believe that it does not matter how many fancy frameworks you know when you
do not know basic design patterns or are unable to create a proper diagram and
continue to write unmaintainable spaghetti code.

Some of these are addressed in the article but are limited to a specific
language.

